# Finals: Los Angeles Lakers (0) vs. Boston Celtics (0) [Game 1]



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/4togo.png">

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/FinalsGT.png">

<embed src="http://www.lakersmedia.com/mediaplayernow/mediaplayer.swf" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="height=400&width=720&type=mp4&image=http://lakersmedia.com/thumbs/thefinals-thumb.jpg&displayheight=400&showstop=true&fallback=http://lakersmedia.com/flash9required.flv&file=http://b6.bitroad.net:81/download9/05-7036bc7b2d9d52c1b9c3d717b2c2b450/thefinals.mp4" height="400" width="720">​


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

haha thank u eternal, this is much better than my series starter.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Rentaponcho said:


> haha thank u eternal, this is much better than my series starter.


Sorry I took so long.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Lakers in 6. Hopefully anyways.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers in 6 or 7, more likely 6.

I hope.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Lakers in 6 or 7, more likely 6.
> 
> I hope.
> 
> Go Lakers!


My mind tells me seven, my heart tells me 5.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Beat Boston!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

It would be absolutely wonderful if we could somehow surprise them in the opener and make KG wet his panties, but I'm mentally preparing myself for the disappointment just in case.

Anyway, we've got nothing to lose and everything to gain in these first two games, while the pressure is all on Boston to deliver. I hope they come out with fire and punch them straight in the face.

GO LAKERS!

p.s.: how excruciatingly long is the wait?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i hope ray allen crumbles under pressure

that football head *****...


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

I could tolerate a loss to any other team, anyone but the Celtics. This is the first time in the playoffs that I've been genuinely nervous.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Nohting to lose right now, we just gotta play hard and stael one game in Boston.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I can't stand the idea of Allen winning a ring, I think he is my least favorite player after Bowen, damn big mouthed chump. Kobe better annihilate him.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Depends how badly Rivers coaches this first game. If he matches up Ray Allen on Kobe and KG on Gasol, they should take Game 1. If he goes Posey on Kobe and Perkins on Gasol, maybe the Celtics take it. Either way, hard to tell how much rhythm or sharpness either team will have after such a long lay-off.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

EHL said:


> Depends how badly Rivers coaches this first game. If he matches up Ray Allen on Kobe and KG on Gasol, they should take Game 1. If he goes Posey on Kobe and Perkins on Gasol, maybe the Celtics take it. Either way, hard to tell how much rhythm or sharpness either team will have after such a long lay-off.


KG on gasol means perkins on odom. 

If odom doesnt go for 20+ points he'll be an epic failure.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Yeah, that's what I mean.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Im calling Lakers in 5. We'll take game 1 in convincing fashion. The Celtics come back pumped and angry for game 2 and take it. Phil makes the adjustments and we take the 3 games at home.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Don’t get me wrong guys, as I am a huge Lakers fan, but I just don’t see this Lakers team beating the Celtics...yet. 

Our team is still jellying, young and learning. The Celts have a team full of experienced vets. Three of whom have at one time or the other carried NBA teams on their backs...albeit not too successfully...the point is they are hardened vets at the peak of their game (maybe not Allen). Maybe am not having enough faith in my Lakers or maybe of scared of being disappointed but I think this could really be a one-sided affairs. At best I see the Lakers taking one or two games.

I just finished watching the two regular season games (recorded on dvd) and the Celts just killed us. Basketball is about matchups and we just don’t match up with the Celts well. I think Pierce and Perkins are going to kill us. I don’t think we can keep Perkins and KG off the offensive boards and we have no one that can match up with Pierce.

I hope am wrong…but I see us getting spanked.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ii9ce said:


> Don’t get me wrong guys, as I am a huge Lakers fan, but I just don’t see this Lakers team beating the Celtics...yet.
> 
> Our team is still jellying, young and learning. The Celts have a team full of experienced vets. Three of whom have at one time or the other carried NBA teams on their backs...albeit not too successfully...the point is they are hardened vets at the peak of their game (maybe not Allen). Maybe am not having enough faith in my Lakers or maybe of scared of being disappointed but I think this could really be a one-sided affairs. At best I see the Lakers taking one or two games.
> 
> ...


A lot has changed since those two regular season games. Namely the fact we got Gasol, and we have had time to build up a better chemestry. I think not having Bynum for this series will hurt us badly in the paint, but as long as we can do our best to make sure Allen doesnt go off, and Paul has sub-average games, I think we will be fine.

Defense is going to be more important than our offense. Just like we beat the Spurs with good old fashion defense, if we want to beat Boston, going to have to do the same thing.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^I can definitely see them beating us... I wouldn't say they are a team full of experienced vets, though.

KG has done exactly squat in his career in Minny, outside of that one WCF appearance and neither have Allen nor Pierce. Posey is the only one with NBA Finals experience if you don't count Cassell who really is more of a warm body that can give you 6 fouls than anything else at this point of his career. We, on the other hand, have 3 players who've been in the Finals, two have been here 4 times already, coupled with a coach who'll have his 11th trip to the Finals this year. We also have Odom, who's always stepped up in the postseason and was an important part of that run with Miami and a couple of guys who I believe learned a lot by getting bounced by Phoenix the past couple of years.

If anything, the Lakers have more experience, especially at this stage of the Playoffs. 

When I've watched the Detroit series games, I really noticed that the Celtics build a sizeable lead, only to start dumping the ball into another player's lap like it's a hot potato when it gets cut down and they have to score. That's another difference... we have two players with absolutely no objection to hoisting up shots of any difficulty when going gets tough (Fish and Kobe), another one who also isn't affraid to take shots down the stretch and play D (Sasha) and a couple who also came out big time when Kobe was struggling and pulled the team forward (in the Utah series, for example, big plays by Gasol and Odom (and Fish naturally) to bring the game to OT).

And those regular season matchups mean squat. Boston beat Atlanta fairly comfortably (3-0) in the regular season and looked what happened in the POs. The same can be said for Cleveland who defeated the Spurs twice in the regular season last year only to get swept in the Finals. What I'm trying to say is, the slate is wiped clean, the score is 0-0 as these are different teams (with the Lakers undoubtedly the best team in these Playoffs and on a mean streak at home, while also maintaining a more than respectable away record where home teams had a 86% winning record; and the Celtics compiling a 12-8 record, with 2-7 on the road and needing two game 7's to dispose of severely inferior teams). So yeah, I can see the Celtics beating us, because of their defense, because of theif homecourt and for other reasons, but I would say that experience or past meetings certainly don't bear signigicant relevance to this Finals. At least not in the C's favour... 

Go Lakers!


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Good points PlasticMan. 

Its the frontline that really worries me. Both Lamar and Pau are not that stronge/Physical in the paint - that said, we did beat the thugs from Utah.

If you look at the C's frontline, particulerly PJ & Perkins they love to bang and get on the offensive boards. We can not afford to give them second chance points - I think this will be the deciding factor. If our forwards can get the boards and initiate the fast break (no way Perk and PJ going to catch Lamar or Pau. Probably throw Garnette in too), we'll get a lot of easy points by scoring before the C's half court offence sets. 

What was the C's record against Pheonix? Would be interesting to know what their transition D is like.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^1-1 against Phoenix (10 point loss and a 20 point blowout; both after the Shaq trade) and yes the C's frontline scares me too, especially considering Perkins is a lot more physical player than Duncan or Okur, imo, and Pau got pushed all over the key by those two. Pair that with the raging lunatic that is KG and Odom and Pau will really need to step up. Although I think that Perk isn't mobile like Okur or Duncan; from what I've seen he's like a big lumberjack protecting that paint and I think Pau can put him in foul trouble. I hope.

peace


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I look at it like this. People have been saying all season that Pau and LO aren't at a disadvantage yet no one has taken advantage of us yet and in fact we have imposed their versatility on teams we've played.

Perkins is a load but he's less of a rebounder than Odom is, why is that activity level, Odom has great hands and anticipation he'll lose a few o boards to Perkins but what happens when he gets the rebounds he'll run and run the tread off Perkins shoes.Okur and Duncan are way more physical then Perkins and yet we found a way to outflank them.

The Celtics haven't played a single front line like ours all the front line's they've played lacked a center who could repeatedly dive middle towards the hoop and finish and or pass. 

Sheed, pick and popped, Horford picked and got out the way, Big Z picked and popped, 

Gasol can pick and pop and collapse the defense. His ability to come down the lane and draw Perkins could implode the Celtics defense. 

KG is more athletic and slightly more active help side on defense than Duncan so he's a problem but consider this He's no where near as good ON THE BALL as Duncan who gave Pau fits with his weight. Gasol will be able to finish and make his post moves easier against KG on the low block. If Perkins guardsd Gasol the quick moves will drive Perkins crazy because he has very slow feet laterally. 

what made the Hawks so effective against the Celtics in the home games they won, were what exactly, Josh Smith ability to drive the ball from the pf spot.Very similar to Odom's ability. 

Penetration by the bigs is crucial to collapsing their swarming defense. 

My 2 big concerns for this series are this.

- our initial offense gets pressured and forced consistently way out on the floor.Like what happened with Lebron. Kobe has gotta fight to get the wing and post catches. 

- rebounding from Perkins and Rondo who is a great rebounder from the pg spot. In crucial situations when we leave Rondo he'll crash the lane and get them extra possesions. Fisher has got to stay close enough to eliminate the huslte boards.

And I think an issue that people might not realize,Vlad being 6'10 gives us extra size for block outs and Vlad's ability to get buckets early really hurt the Spurs.

I see us winning in 5 or the Celtics in 6-7


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Good Points! 

Quickness in the paint should give us a big advantage in the paint. Pau should drive to the basket and make some spins. BTW, I havne't seen him doing what he used to do as last time I've seen him playing in the Euro Leage (Cup) for Spain.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

If the Lakers play SMART basketball, we got a chance.

Much has been talked about Pierce, KG and Allen, and how they are a fearsome trio. But the Lakers have a trio of their own wich i believe could outmatch the Celtics'. On offense.

Defense is the key. The Lakers MUST control the rebounds. Box out.
Won't be an easy task, because the Celtics can and will spread the floor, with Allen and Pierce, and even KG shooting that sissy mid-distance jumoper. But it can be done.

I see the Celtics winning in 7 (or 6), but if the Lakers play SMART (that means YOU, Kobe and Odom!), all things can happen.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> If the Lakers play SMART basketball, we got a chance.
> 
> Much has been talked about Pierce, KG and Allen, and how they are a fearsome trio. But the Lakers have a trio of their own wich i believe could outmatch the Celtics'. On offense.
> 
> ...


Yes...defense is always the key...but that is a gimme. Since the Celtics were the #1 defensive team in the NBA during the regular season, we need to play just as smart, or smarter, on OFFENSE. We get into stretches where our ball movement gets sloppy and we over pass, or try to force the ball, which leads to TOs. There are also stretches when we tend to settle for too many long jumpers. When everything else fails, we look to Kobe to bail us out. We can't afford to do that stuff against the Celtics. We need to play smart on both ends. We are the team of destiny this season...not the Celtics. We didn't "buy" our team. We went through the pain and heartache of rebuilding...so I will not give in to saying we can be beaten...yet!


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> KG is more athletic and slightly more active help side on defense than Duncan so he's a problem but consider this He's no where near as good ON THE BALL as Duncan who gave Pau fits with his weight. Gasol will be able to finish and make his post moves easier against KG on the low block. If Perkins guardsd Gasol the quick moves will drive Perkins crazy because he has very slow feet laterally.
> 
> Good points - but Pau has a tendency to hold on to the ball a bit too long in my opinion. Remember the Utah series? He kept turning the ball over because Okur would bump him off balance when he tried to back in. You would have expected him to turn and face up and hit the J or take it to the hole.
> 
> ...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm so sick of waiting...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

ii9ce said:


> jazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> > KG is more athletic and slightly more active help side on defense than Duncan so he's a problem but consider this He's no where near as good ON THE BALL as Duncan who gave Pau fits with his weight. Gasol will be able to finish and make his post moves easier against KG on the low block. If Perkins guardsd Gasol the quick moves will drive Perkins crazy because he has very slow feet laterally.
> ...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

ceejaynj said:


> Yes...defense is always the key...but that is a gimme. Since the Celtics were the #1 defensive team in the NBA during the regular season, we need to play just as smart, or smarter, on OFFENSE. We get into stretches where our ball movement gets sloppy and we over pass, or try to force the ball, which leads to TOs. There are also stretches when we tend to settle for too many long jumpers. When everything else fails, we look to Kobe to bail us out. We can't afford to do that stuff against the Celtics. We need to play smart on both ends. We are the team of destiny this season...not the Celtics. We didn't "buy" our team. We went through the pain and heartache of rebuilding...so I will not give in to saying we can be beaten...yet!


Our offense doesn't worry me (although maybe i'm being way optimistical), unless Kobe starts jacking up 40 shots a game.

Unless Gasol is guarded by KG, he will be fine, even decisive.
If Radman's, Fisher's and Sasha's shots are falling, no propblem (and i don't see a good perimeter defender in the Celtics roster).
Again it will be Kobe and Odom. IF Kobe plays within the flow of the game and Odom (if guarded by KG) concentrates more in distributing the ball and not set by the jumper, we''l be smooth.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

KG on Odom worries me for the simple reason that Odom is easily intimidated and KG's yelling and screaming will probably affect him. Odom has the ability to take any big off the dribble, even KG but I'd feel much more comfortable if the Celtics went with KG on Pau and Perkins on Odom because then Odom will know that he can destroy Perkins.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

BTW, we need to run everytime we get the chance. We have a decided speed advantage on Boston and Odom and Gasol could make a big difference if they run the floor. If we slow the game down, Boston will get a chance to set their defense and it will be that much more difficult to attack them.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This is really sad, Boston Fans are chanting "BEAT LA" at the red sox game. And no they are not playing the Dodgers or even the Angels.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lkXb20DtP8A&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lkXb20DtP8A&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lakers got this in 5 games. 

The C's starters have 0 (zero) Finals experience. The only one (and correct me if i'm wrong)
with Finals is experience is Golum aka Sam Cassell and he sits on the bench. 

They're gonna clam up like a little virgins in prom nite!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

James Posey also has Finals experience.

17.5 hours left until game time! Woohoo!


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

WOW! great video Basel!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks, but it's not my video - I'm just posting it.

By the way, in regards to the video, it's only a small sample from the full-length one that LD2k will release later today, which is supposed to be awesome.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh, for crying out loud. 15 more hours and 50 minutes to go. It's going to be one long *** day.  Thankg goodness I've got 2 seasons of My Name is Earl and a ton of material to study for a triple exam in a couple of weeks to at least try to make my day go by faster.

WHAT THE HELL KIND OF JOKE IS ALL THIS WAITING?!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Let's get ready to ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuumble!!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Let's get ready to ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuumble!!!


http://www.basketballforum.com/los-...vs-boston-celtics-0-game-1-a.html#post5519777


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Can't wait.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

They better condense the ****ing playoffs next year when we're completing our back-to-back. This wait time has been excruciating all throughout the postseason.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I'm fiending Lakers basketball so badly, i had to watch the last game of the Spurs/Lakers series on my DVR!

I'm really having a hard time concentrating @ work today!

*Tonight..we dine in HELL!!!*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

4 more hours...4 more hours...4 more hours...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm excited 

2k9s going to announce their cover boy


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I cant even work today Im so excited. Lets do it Lakers!


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

DANNY said:


> i'm excited
> 
> 2k9s going to announce their cover boy


Tonight at the game? WOW! Can't wait to see Kobe on the cover LOL, guess he hasn't been on a cover for any of 2k games, right? 

Sorry for going off-topic.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bavetta, Foster and Rush are the refs tonight


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I predict both teams come out a little sloppy, due to the layoff, and then trying to feel each other out. I hope I'm wrong...but my gut says we lose Game 1, but win Game 2.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lets go, its on. 

Heart and hustle.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Here we go! Man I'm so excited I completely forgot I've been awake for 18 hours already. Go Lakers!!!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

number 21... RONNY TURIAF


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

KG GONE WILD RAWRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

lol gotta love that


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Solid start, those open three pointers were scary though.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

couple tough calls to swallow. oh well, home court...

We're outta sync offensively. that's to be expected with a long lay-off, we should shake it off. 

Pau bringing, for once...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice backcourt violation. Ed Rush strikes again . Kobe bricking early... crap crap crap.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Machine!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe playing stupid basketball and we're only down by 2... on the road, in the Finals, against the best defensive team of the league? I'll take it. Now snap out of it, mr. MVP and give us something.

oh and lol @ one of the C's not closing on Sasha and letting him shoot an uncontested three.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

I know its early but why is LO shooting jumpers?! We need to try to get their forwards in foul trouble. Come one, drive the ball!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Bricking FTs on the road, what else is new. :/


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice jumper by RT


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

KG is single handedly pulling the C's forward. It's a shame we didn't take the lead and take the crowd even more out of it... 5 point game.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Finally Odom shows up!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Great sequence! They should milk the Pau and Kobe pick and roll until they figure out how to defend it.

Go Lakers!


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Good half.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

51 points, up by 5. Great shooting and passing and better D in the second quarter. Good game so far, I hope they keep their focus in the 2nd. The crowd has been virtually non-existent.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Not bad. Kobe's shooting was subpar and we're up by the half. If we start the first 5 minutes of the 3rd strong, we could be in good shape.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Go Lakers!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Very strange half, Kobe missing his favorite shots. Pierce with fouls not doing much. Rondo and Cassell playing well, KG getting off and we lead by 5 wow.

Kobe gotta match Pierce in the 2nd half and Gasol and Odom have to keep it up.

Our bench is playing okay. And Fisher has been big.

crazy half.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

We need to attack the rim more. Esp Odom.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

That foul was on the floor! Not in the act.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe just owned Pierce there on defense.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Really sloppy basketball by the Lakers. 5-0 run for Boston without Pierce. We had our freaking chances, so nobody else is to blame.

These missed FTs are going to come around and bite us right in the ***.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yup, definitely a sloppy quarter. Hopefully, we make the adjustments and finish strong... and hit our free throws.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We need to pick it up right now. The first few minutes of the 4th will be crucial.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe seriously not playing smart basketball. What's gotten into him today, it's like on one play he's great and on the next one he's complete trash. Strange.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

**** this!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

We can still win this! Go Lakers!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Tough loss... although I was expecting a Game 1 loss.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh well... can't say we didn't have our chances tonight. A very disappointing 2nd half after a very good 1st half. :/


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bad bad game all around.

Got hammered on the boards, the refs called a whole bunch of questionable calls, Kobe shot it terribly, Odom played like crap, Fisher and Gasol disappeared in the 2nd half because Kobe was forcing things.

Rondo got too much. 

and we still had a shot.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

as much as i hate to place the blame on one player, kobe killed it. it was evident he wanted the spotlight tonight too bad it didnt go his way. ****


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

It's almost like we thought we had it won when PP when down. We were re-gaining control of the game, and kobe was going for the kill. Then we get sloppy on offense, kobe takes some ill-advised shots, Pierce comes back and hits 2 threes in transition, and we played from behind from then on. I'll give the celts D credit, they were really good in the 2nd half. but I'm not too down on this loss, we played pretty poorly, especially kobe, and we still had plenty of chances to steal it on the road. We'll be fine, we came to Boston to steal one, and I'm still confident we'll do that.

Hope PP is ok, I don't want any excuses.

One more thing, I really hope Dick Bevetta isn't calling anymore games. The old man needs to retire. He's so easily influenced by the home crowd it's rediculous.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

rondo can get whatever points he want, i'm disappointed that we didnt stick to our strategy of doubling kg or pierce and letting rondo take wide open jumpshots.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Time to get ready for game 2. We did not look good tonight. These are the times that I miss Bynum's presence in the paint.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Dominate24/7 said:


> Time to get ready for game 2. We did not look good tonight. These are the times that I miss Bynum's presence in the paint.


yep. we still have an opportunity to steal home court. lets get em, game 2.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Silk D said:


> It's almost like we thought we had it won when PP when down. We were re-gaining control of the game, and kobe was going for the kill. Then we get sloppy on offense, kobe takes some ill-advised shots, Pierce comes back and hits 2 threes in transition, and we played from behind from then on. I'll give the celts D credit, they were really good in the 2nd half. but I'm not too down on this loss, we played pretty poorly, especially kobe, and we still had plenty of chances to steal it on the road. We'll be fine, we came to Boston to steal one, and I'm still confident we'll do that.
> 
> Hope PP is ok, I don't want any excuses.


I kinda feel the same way.

I think for this series Kobe needs to keep his shot attemtps down.

I think if he's around 20-21 we're fine but when it crosses into 25 its a very bad sign.

Celtics D forced some tough looks others he just missed sitting open. 

I thought the Celtics role players were huge as well, PJ Brown, Cassell,gave them huge minutes. 

We gotta play Ariza instead of Walton off the bench we need Ariza's hustle for the boards as well he can chase down and jump for long rebounds.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We'll win Game 2. That officiating was a flat out joke.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We'll win Game 2. That officiating was a flat out joke.


I hate blaming the refs but the touch fouls on the perimeter were laughable when Kobe was getting bumped all night and the over the back pushes they were making and we're getting called then Walton does the same thing and catches a foul.

If they don't live at the line we probably steal this one.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> I hate blaming the refs but the touch fouls on the perimeter were laughable when Kobe was getting bumped all night and the over the back pushes they were making and we're getting called then Walton does the same thing and catches a foul.
> 
> If they don't live at the line we probably steal this one.


Exactly. The game was refereed completely oppositely on each end.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Those Rims and Refs were ****ing terrible. End of story.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This game we had it, and slipped it away.

But given the nature of this team, I bet we can still win Game 2. The attitude needs to be there, and by gosh we need to crash the boards. Celtics got all the loose balls.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I agree that the refs were horrible. How about the backourt violation by Gasol, Cassell drawing a charge while still moving his feet (on Kobe) and every touch foul getting called when a player in green was fouled, but our guys just get mauled in the paint and on their shots (Ronny, Vlade).

But despite this, I refuse to blame the loss on the refs. The game was there for the taking, there's no excuse for going from having 14 assists on 17 or something FGs in the first half to only adding 7 more in a whole half, turning the ball over unecessarily and shooting brick after brick. I don't think I've ever seen so many shots go in and out...

I'll take my rage with Kobe back though. He's the main reason we're here and one bad shooting night won't turn me into a relentless basher. He played his poorest game in these Playoffs and I'm sure he knows it... if he doesn't bounce back on Sunday then I'll start to worry. The rebounding and FTs have got to be adressed though.

Meh, what a horrible day, I didn't think such a crappy 2nd half was possible after watching them end the 1st one that great. :/

good night


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I knew we were gonna lose when KG saved that ball in the backcourt that just said the Celtics are playihng alittle harder than us. 

I thought his foot game down by the way but whatever.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

luke and farmar played like rookies today... it's a shame these guys should be playing with more confidence.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pretty disappointing game...I was hoping we could come out better than that. Oh well. Onto Game 2.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Luke is just not a good match up this series.He's not athletic enough and doesn't shoot it that well. So the Celtics don't have to guard him and his defense isn't that good.

Ariza matches up better.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God how we could use Bynums strength and size in the paint right now. Gasol looks like a little ***** out there.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Luke is just not a good match up this series.He's not athletic enough and doesn't shoot it that well. So the Celtics don't have to guard him and his defense isn't that good.
> 
> Ariza matches up better.


The problem with Luke, Sasha, and Turiaf is that they are foul machines. They will commit anywhere from 9-12 fouls per game, many of them foolish. I hate the idea of our bench players putting us in foul trouble. The way I see it, Luke can't defend the guy he's guarding anyway so why not just let him shoot? Don't put us in the penalty to boot.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention Sasha. He's really getting annoying with his shot selection. I like the gunners mentality, but he's a catch and shoot specialist, not a creator. Also, his "but I didn't touch him" face is getting on my nerves. You can be an aggressive defender w/o fouling...


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Terrible refs+in and out shots=bad luck. End of story!

When our defense started collapsing Phil must've put Ariza on the floor.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Paul Pierce after the game:



> "God sent this angel down and he said 'hey, you're going to be all right,'"


We had better win this ****ing series.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Scooby said:


> Terrible refs+in and out shots=bad luck. End of story!
> 
> When our defense started collapsing Phil must've put Ariza on the floor.


i thought the reffing wasn't good, but it's not like it worked against our favor. that's just an excuse, the lakers just played horribly.



Silk D said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to mention Sasha. He's really getting annoying with his shot selection. I like the gunners mentality, but he's a catch and shoot specialist, not a creator. Also, his "but I didn't touch him" face is getting on my nerves. You can be an aggressive defender w/o fouling...


when he was on the floor in the 4th, there wasn't anyone out there who could create offense.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

DANNY said:


> as much as i hate to place the blame on one player, kobe killed it. it was evident he wanted the spotlight tonight too bad it didnt go his way. ****


Agreed in part..in the 4th Qtr he totally went one against 5. Having said that Odom really let me down. He just disappeared! He drove he ball to the hole maybe once or twice...missed most of his free throws...his jumper was rubbish as usual.

Am not too worried about Kobe, he'll find a way to be affective. Our front line particulerly Odom worries me. He actually looked scared out there. KG got so many open Jumpers is was sickening. He better get his act together or Phil should bench his ***.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Paul Pierce after the game:
> 
> 
> 
> We had better win this ****ing series.


ahahahah wow pierce a ****ing drama queen


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Paul Pierce after the game:
> 
> 
> 
> We had better win this ****ing series.


Chick Hearn is sending the Angel of Death after your punk ***, Paul...

and his name is Kobe..

<a href="http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d170/cirrocuban/?action=view&current=nikebasketball_kobe_02.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d170/cirrocuban/nikebasketball_kobe_02.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


bring on Game 2..


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

This game was a series of "runs" by both teams. However, when it was our turn in the 4th, we went ice cold. Our FG% in the 4th was only 25% (41% for the game). We were 21-28 shooting FTs. That is not gonna get it done. The pace of the game definitely favored the Celtics. We only had 2 effing fast break points!!! It would also have been nice if Odom and Gasol decided to actually contribute in the second half. Or, if Radman could stick around after hitting one or two 1st quarter shots. What's up with Ronnie constantly launching 15-20 foot jumpers??? Or, all the stupid fouls he committs lately. We have to stay out of foul trouble in Game 2. The Celtics lived at the line in the 3rd quarter. The refs were very inconsistant. Letting players bang hard, then calling the ticky-tack fouls. We could have won this game if we played smarter. Kobe better heat up for Game 2!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm fed up with farmar's inconsistency

how does a player go from A to F in span of 5 minutes?

he comes out of the game ready, lock and loaded, makes a crazy layup over KG and you can see the confidence male testetrone overflowing his body. end of 1st quarter he goes to the bench, doesnt get to play with the 2nd unit due to the bad matchup with cassell, comes back when rondo checks in, gets torched by rondo on the drive and plays like **** the rest of the game.

COME ON YOGA BOY ITS THE FINALS TIME TO SHOW WHATS UP BABY


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

This game we really miss a guy names Bynum, Dam it....


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

farzadkavari said:


> This game we really miss a guy names Bynum, Dam it....


Right but that's not going to prevent us from winning, championships. If we play organized D, Kobe is on fire, and the bench is doing his job we should win cause when Kobe gets hot the whole guys on the floor will be fired up.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Was just listening to Mason & Ireland on 710AM and according to ESPN, Pierce didn't practice today and can barely walk.

If he's out...they're screwed. Kobe smells blood in the water, folks.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Was just listening to Mason & Ireland on 710AM and according to ESPN, Pierce didn't practice today and can barely walk.
> 
> If he's out...they're screwed. Kobe smells blood in the water, folks.


I still think he faked and over-dramatized the situation.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Another quote from the article.



> This was of course until Pierce wheeled over to the water jugs on the sideline and turned them in to wine. Not to be outdone by more heroics from his teammate, Kevin Garnett screamed really loud.


Looks like Pierce is going to play.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ceejaynj said:


> I still think he faked and over-dramatized the situation.


I guess I will just play DA... If you're going to fake an injury, you might as well make sure it's the other team that injuries you.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dude i think the long layoff between the WCF and Finals hindered us a bit yesterday as well. Remember game 1 against the Spurs? We came in rusty too and although we pulled off the comeback, the Spurs also helped us by being old. Im almost certain game 2 will be a different story.


----------

